# Changed The Look Of it Again



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I see your clown is still hosting the powerhead!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Great spot for your tank.. Wheres the close-up shots?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Beautiful tank! Always loved salt water tanks.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a nice classy tank !


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

damnn thats a really nice tank, i cant believe i missed it


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

As of now it looks nothing like this. I took out 20lbs of rock and made two islands so I could have an open sandbed and more faces to place corals on, plus i got the new light which I will be ditching aswell soon for a TEK (found one used for 200)


----------

